# Neve/Snow-Forecast



## Senador (1 Out 2006 às 16:55)

Interessante este calendário do Snow-Forecast:

http://www.snow-forecast.com/sfc-calendar.pdf


----------



## dj_alex (1 Out 2006 às 22:42)

*Re: Calendário*



João Oliveira disse:


> Interessante este calendário do Snow-Forecast:
> 
> http://www.snow-forecast.com/sfc-calendar.pdf



Tenho o calendario de 2006....Bem fixe...estou a pensar comprar este também


----------

